# Couple of new pictures



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey all,
almost the end of the year, so I figured it's time to post a couple of new pictures for the last time in 2006.
Hope y'all enjoy them!








_Crenicichla compressiceps_ male
All 6 are still doing great in their 80 gallon tank, despite the fact that I'm bummed that only 2 out of the 6 turned out to be females (how bad can the division of sexes in an order be







). They're all in good condition, active, curious, and not that aggressive - they just f'n hate Otocinclus Catfish, for some reason (4 of the 6 have their eyeballs ripped out, although they're still alive and otherwise well).








L014 Sunshine Pleco (no flash)








L014 Sunshine Pleco - of all my fish, he's the biggest camera whore!








L020 Polka Dot Pleco's (I have four and am trying to breed them, which to the best of my knowledge would be a first)








L027 Royal Pleco 'Rio Tocantins'








L114 Demini Leopard Cactus Pleco showing off








L200 Green Phantom Pleco Hi-Fin








True Leopard Cactus Pleco (no flash)


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

Those are some nice shots of Pleco's I have ever seen man.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

And some full tank shots:








25 gallon L020 Polka Dot Pleco breeding set-up








50 gallon carnivorous pleco set-up








80 gallon _Crenicichla compressiceps_/Panaque/Phantom Pleco set-up

*edit*
Sangre_Roja: thanks for your compliment, mate


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

You and and your fish that "suck"!







Great shots as always Jonas. I like that little pike, but of course, my little C. Sveni could kick his ass any day of the week.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

gorgeous fish nice plecos


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey,Your tanks all look great, I really like the plecos, especially the L200 Green Phantom Pleco Hi-Fin.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, guys









Nick: that's comparing Felix the housecat to a tiger... And still mine would beat up yours (just like my dad would beat up yours














)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Awesome shots man-great setups as well-Has to be some of the best looking tanks on here!!! At least in my opinion!!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Fantastic pics Judazzz!!!!!! I really like your leapord cactus pleco!


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

neat stuff as always


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks for your kind words, guys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

jonas do u still have p's with your plecos

but great shots,u gotten alot better since the last time i saw your pics


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Man I always love to see all your plecos I want a pleco set-up bad you have such a wide variety of them Cool. What kind of camera do you use if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Dr. Green: I sold my piranha's last autumn, because they got too big for their tank, and I also wanted to try something else. Now I have Pike Cichlids and Pleco's in my 80 gallon tank (used to be my Redbellies' tank).

nswhite: go for it, you won't be disappointed! It's a very different kind of community, but no less interesting than any other type of community. And anything from 20 gallons up should be fine, if you stick with small species, so you don't need a big tank for it. A large, powerfulk filter is essential, however: pleco's are incrediby messy! If you need any info or tips, just shoot me a pm.
I use a Canon EOS 350D (or Digital Rebel XT, as you may know it), btw. - a bit tough to get the hang of it (took me quite some months), but it's a fantastic camera, especially once you mastered the SLR photography basics!

Thanks for your kind words, guys!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Great stuff Jonas. Your collection is very impressive.

I've always wondered what you would keep if you lived in Brazil.

You'd probably be out collecting all the time :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn Judazzz, makes me with I had a tank still!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome JONas, Awesome.
SOme of the finest looking plecos ive ever seen!!!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> I've always wondered what you would keep if you lived in Brazil.
> 
> You'd probably be out collecting all the time :laugh:


I think I'd just fence off a bit of river and call it my open top tank








I do actually plan to visit Brazil (Manaus) on my next vacation, though (as soon as I have enough money - I'm still playing violin on street corners to pay off my trip to China, you know







:laugh: )

Thanks for your compliments, gents


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I've always wondered what you would keep if you lived in Brazil.
> 
> You'd probably be out collecting all the time :laugh:


I think I'd just fence off a bit of river and call it my open top tank








I do actually plan to visit Brazil (Manaus) on my next vacation, though (as soon as I have enough money - I'm still playing violin on street corners to pay off my trip to China, you know







:laugh: )

Thanks for your compliments, gents








[/quote]










Great stuff. Any thoughts about getting permits for collecting?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nah, although there's no denying that it sounds very tempting, I think I'll have other things on my mind (like tasting the local 'fruits' - and that is meant in the most non-gay way possible, lol - and beers







)
Besides that, carrying around fish all the time will only increase my stash of fish jerkies, me thinks :laugh:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Nah, although there's no denying that it sounds very tempting, I think I'll have other things on my mind (like *tasting the local 'fruits' - and that is meant in the most non-gay way possible*, lol - and beers
> 
> 
> 
> ...












I know what you mean though, I went to Costa Rica last year and I am actually glad I didn't have to worry about the welfare of any fish or the complications of permits and customs.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow nice pics man.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice tank, fish and aquascaping !!! I love it... Especially the Pseudacanthicus sp.









What's the exact species of the second one (not the L114) ???

What do you feed them because I have one L144 since a couple of days and he only eats very small amount of "Sera Viformo"...

Thanks, bye.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks, guys









I feed my pleco's all sorts of things: fresh vegetables (sweet peppers, lettuce, cucumber, carrots, zucchini, egg plant, green beans), frozen foods (artemia, blood worms, mosquito larvae, tubifex), chopped up shrimp/mussel, algae/spirulina pellets and granules.
I'm not sure whether you mean you have an L114 or L144: if it's an L114, which is a carnivorous species, put the emphasis on meaty foods, but also occasionally mix in some greens. If you mean an L144 (Ancistrus sp./Blue-Eyed Bristlenose Pleco), which is predominantly a vegetarian, put the emphasis on vegetables and algae/spirulina pellets: too much meaty foods can lead to indigestion, obesity and potentially fatal illnesses.
The difference between L114 (Pseudacanthicus sp.) and the other one (which is Pseudacanthicus leopardus) is that they are found in different places, and have slight differences in fin coloration, body color and pattern (for example, L114 has a distinct pattern on the face, P. leopardus doesn't).
The Pseudacanthicus leopardus is the true Leopard Cactus Pleco, and L114 is also known as Demini Leopard Cactus Pleco (because it is found in the Rio Demini).


----------



## inspectahdeck34 (Dec 31, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Thanks, I meant L114, sorry









The fish I was talking about is the red-finned Pseudacanthicus sp. (I don't know if it's L025 or L024)


----------

